# Question to all CIRCCs



## Grintwig (Jul 19, 2010)

Is it really worth the cost of the test to earn this certification?
Silly question I know but my husband is concerned that I will sit for this test and there will be no real monetary benefit from it.


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 22, 2010)

Grintwig said:


> Is it really worth the cost of the test to earn this certification?
> Silly question I know but my husband is concerned that I will sit for this test and there will be no real monetary benefit from it.



It is only worth it if you pass, and your employer raises your compensation to reflect your new credentials. If you get another $1.oo per hour, the test will pay for itself within a few months etc.

Please know that if you are not currently coding cardiology and/or interventional radiology, it will be difficult to pass without extensive study.

HTH


----------



## codingkw (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm not sure that it would pay for itself.  The problem with the CIRCC is the ceu's.  You must have a certain amount of ceu's that are dedicated to Interventional Radiology and Cardiology, but they must come from one of the three approved sources.  NONE of these sources offers free ceu's.  I get free seminars all the time from Boston Scientific or Cordis that is approved by AAPC for regular ceu's but not for CIRCC.  I have even contacted AAPC about this and they don't plan on changing this any time soon.


----------



## Grintwig (Jul 30, 2010)

I already have a coding job but I was wondering if this certification would enable me to get a much better paying job. Do places look to hire CIRCC's specifically?


----------

